# 89 GTI CIS-E won't start, fuel problem?



## vbwstripes (Aug 25, 2008)

Last week I started my car and it immediately died. Did this a couple times in a row until it finally kept running. If I gave it any gas it would die. Eventually it ran and I drove it home. 

Next time I go to try and start it it just kept cranking, so I looked under the hood the next day and the electrical connector looked pretty bad. This is the electrical connector connecting to the differential fuel pressure regulator apparently. Also, it looks like some gas is leaking from it slightly. I pressed it on good and the car started ok. I'm not sure my problem is the connector though because while driving it the car started losing power and eventually died. It wouldn't start, so I towed it home. We tried holding that connector on while starting, and it didn't help. I can hear the fuel pump priming when I turn the key on, but I'm not sure if both are working. Please help me determine a plan of attack. Thanks.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Your first description, until you drove it home, sounds a lot like air by-passing the air sensor. But things seemed to change later and I doubt that is the problem. The DPR uses very small electric current to operate so if the connection "looks" bad it could be effecting things. You don't give any idea of how much fuel is leaking at the DPR, but any will be enough to cause mixture issues. The pressure changes caused by the DPR to control the mixture are slight so any leaking is going to cause problems. Do you have a fuel pressure gauge that can be used on CIS? I would clean/fix that connection, replace the o-rings to fix the leaking and check that both pumps are working. Testing the pressure would be best but if you can not do that at least be sure the pumps are running. If no change is then seen you are going to have to dig deeper. Can you give it a shot of gasoline or starter fluid and cause it to at least start for a few seconds?


----------



## vbwstripes (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not have a fuel pressure guage, is this a vw specific tool that is required for CIS, or will most work for this?

The leak appears to be very slight, but the connector is wet with gas and it is enough to worry me.

Does anyone know where I can find a new connector piece? I'm assuming the dealership. I also could probably benefit from a couple new hoses because they are all cracked and look bad. These are the rubber hoses around the fuel distributor. 

So for now my plan is to replace faulty parts around fuel distributor and make sure fuel pumps are working.

Do i just spray starter fluid directly into the intake?

Also, thanks so much for helping. I get frustrated when trying to troubleshoot and it all seems overwhelming. I really want to triumph over this and not have to take it in.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

vbwstripes said:


> The leak appears to be very slight, but the connector is wet with gas. . . Does anyone know where I can find a new connector piece? I'm assuming the dealership. . .So for now my plan is to replace faulty parts around fuel distributor and make sure fuel pumps are working. . . Do i just spray starter fluid directly into the intake?


The gauge is not really VW or CIS specific but has to handle the high pressure and you need some fittings to hook it up. If the leak is enough to cause the connector to become wet it is a) dangerous and b) enough to upset the fuel mixture. The two small but expensive o-rings might still be sold by VW, about $3 each if I remember. Be sure to use the stainless steel screws and not switch to normal steel screws for any reason. Dealer or junk yard for the connector. There are lots of ways to get some gas or starter fluid in for a test. Try to use a brand with a tube so you can remove the plug on the air sensor rubber boot and shoot some in that way.


----------

